# Do you get soot on your back bumper/trunk area?



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Or you might try baby wipes:moon:


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My bumper stays pretty clean.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no

there is something wrong with your car

your tailpipe should be clean as day 1, the soot is to be collected by the dpf and burned off during regen

my cruze is white, zero soot back of the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

None on ours, either.


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

Ahhh Haaaa!! now we have more info to get the dealer to fix this problem. I have had soot off and on since I got it. I put a qtip in the pipe and it definitley has soot.


boraz said:


> no
> 
> there is something wrong with your car
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I get a little soot after a tank of diesel (about 700 miles or so). 

Not anywhere NEAR the amount of soot I had with the VW TDI Jetta. That thing was just covered with soot each tank of fuel.

Both cars are (were) white.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a question, does your exhaust pipe clear the bodywork? I ask this because on my Holden Cruze diesel the pipe turns down before it clears the bodywork. In five years I have not had any blackening of the bodywork even though I was concerned about this from day one.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

No blackening around exhaust pipe, just a dusting of soot on the bumper (usually a light layer of sooty dust). Rinses/wipes right off without any scrubbing.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My car is black but I have never observed soot, having said that not like I normally play with my cars tailpipe to check.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> My car is black but I have never observed soot, having said that not like I normally play with my cars tailpipe to check.


Haha - ours is black too - I think you'd notice the consistency of soot, though. The tailpipe looks just as you'd expect one to.

If there is soot, the emissions system is definitely not working.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I've never noticed any soot on the back of my car (it is dark - Granite). Last I looked, the inside of the tail pipe was clean - no soot there either.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would assume those have deleted might get a small to moderate amount of soot on back of car?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My car is deleted and white and no soot on the back on my car. There is some inside of the pipe though.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I would assume those have deleted might get a small to moderate amount of soot on back of car?


Stock non-deleted. 

For good reason, the following is uttered as a (whisper):

(75K, no CELs or emissions problems yet, so I’ll assume the small amount of soot I find on the bumper is ‘normal’...let sleeping dogs lie as they say).

Crossing fingers


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Stock non-deleted.
> 
> For good reason, the following is uttered as a (whisper):
> 
> ...


That’s awesome, I was on that list until last week. Hope I don’t have further issues.


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

It does turn down slightly. There was soot on the inside and some on the outside. The back of the car had a dusting of soot, definitely noticible.


Aussie said:


> Just a question, does your exhaust pipe clear the bodywork? I ask this because on my Holden Cruze diesel the pipe turns down before it clears the bodywork. In five years I have not had any blackening of the bodywork even though I was concerned about this from day one.


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for your experience and info on the soot /lack of on your vehicle or tail pipe. The dealer has ordered the repair parts for the repair. They worked with the Engineers in Detroit and did the full throttle test. They are replacing both the Catalytic Converter and the DPF. While in the shop I'm having the transmission fluid changed, hopefully that will resolve my Bump/Jump/Thunk from a stop. I've asked them to give me a sample of the fluid they removed, I am assuming when new the fluid is pinkish?? The Cat and DPF repair are covered under warranty, whew! Thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad to hear that GM is helping. Let us know the results.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good to hear they are replacing the DPF, it's definitely bad. No soot either of my gen 1 Cruze Diesels.. and none on my DPF Diesel truck either. With a DPF there should be no soot at the tail pipe.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If you are seeing soot coming out of this car you have a problem.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, a blatantly nonfunctional dpf doesn't set off any errors.


The slightest sensor problem? Sound all alarms!


You can completely remove the dpf, and other than that p2002 error and a few other low efficiency errors. The car will drive.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't say the tailpipe is as clean as day one, but I would agree with most, not soot accumulation on the back of the car at all.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Yes, a blatantly nonfunctional dpf doesn't set off any errors.
> 
> 
> The slightest sensor problem? Sound all alarms!
> ...


That happened on my wife's car in the first week! Just the P2002 code, otherwise drove fine. I was stunned when they said it needed a new DPF.. and it did! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

